# GBAtemp's Gaming Fight Club #2: Mortal Kombat vs Street Fighter



## VashTS (Sep 28, 2015)

Mortal kombat wins with me. I do love street fighter though


----------



## gbaboy123 (Sep 28, 2015)

Street fighter we have this


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mortal Kombat because I enjoyed it far more (aesthetic and engine) when I was little, for current state of affairs (and state of affairs going back a few years) and legacy it would have to be Street Fighter. I would probably still pick up a mortal kombat for fun though.

Competition, meh competition bores me. Both are leagues ahead of Smash Brothers though, granted conkers is probably leagues ahead of smash.

Oh and best films. Mortal Kombat, though Street Fighter did provide some amusement.

Best theme tune... does anybody even remember any of Street Fighter's?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 28, 2015)

Damn, a hard choice. I never grew up with Mortal Kombat as much so logically it should be Street Fighter by a landslide, but then it leaves a bad taste in my mouth with the millions of different versions nonsense. However, I'm going with Street Fighter by the narrowest of margins for two tiny reasons; One, we've all wanted to throw a hadoken at one point or another, and two, while the movies are universally crap, at least the original Street Fighter movie has Raul Julia who was hilarious throughout. And Kylie Minogue. It's an alarmingly close call, but Street Fighter just barely takes the win.


----------



## Foxchild (Sep 28, 2015)

Gotta go with MK on this one.  I remember the original in the arcade - felt like you were watching an old martial arts film.  The fighters' moves seemed mostly realistic, like someone could actually do them in real life.  IMO, Street Fighter overdid it with all the super-turbo-alpha-with-polka-dots editions.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 28, 2015)

I think MK is the best.  I like MK8 the most, but the blue she--

Oh, Mortal Kombat.  Yeah I'll still go with that.  But that's because it's a series that I've actually played as opposed to Street Fighter.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 28, 2015)

Street Fighter is the more appealing to me. With each series of it (at least with 4 and 5) they have that weird art direction which i like. Trying non realistically to represent the realistic.... or something like that lol.
Not sure in the game mechanics of both of them but they "should" be pretty similar? All fighting games have that same beginner curve but they differentiate when trying to play the game more competitively.
I vote for Street Figther because of the art style, newb friendliness and i don't like the Fatalities in Mortal Kombat.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Sep 28, 2015)

I had since snes super street fighter 2 and I can say I like more than mortal kombat its just more fun and has better soundtracks and characters. but mk its not bad


----------



## T-hug (Sep 28, 2015)

Street Fighter, no contest. Always been the better game imo. Always seen MK as a button mashy joke novelty game


----------



## Flame (Sep 28, 2015)

WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME !!!


WHY!!



hot brunettes or hot blondes... can not decide.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang. I have played little of either, although I have played games based on SF's system and kinda liked it.
Plus I feel that MK is not so much a game as it is a stab at the "violence in video games" argument.
With SF, everyone talks about the great controls, combos, and gameplay. But with MK, all we hear is the violence represented in it and the (now) terrible pre-rendered sprites.
I'm going to have to go with Street Fighter on this, guys.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 28, 2015)

SHIIIIIT! This is really tough for me. I can go by what I've played the most, Street Fighter 2 the Champion Edition on Sega Genesis. That's only because of the longest time in comparison to other MK and SF titles, I owned it. It's the only SF title I have owned, others have been emulations. I did play Street Fighter 2 Turbo on the SNES, but that was so long ago, at least 15 years! I only played Street Fighter 2 on Genesis, Super Street Fighter 2 and Street Fighter 2 Turbo on SNES, Street Fighter Alpha on SNES, Street Fighter Alpha 3 on GBA. Again, all but SF on Genesis and Turbo, were emulations. That's not many.

In comparison, I've owned Mortal Kombat Trilogy. In fact it's the first game I owned between the two franchises. I think I played Street Fighter 2 Turbo first, but actually owning a game, Trilogy was first. That was awesome, I remember battling an adult, my mother's boyfriend at the time. He was pretty good, but one time I beat him with Raiden and even pulled off a Fatality! That shit was hard back then. It still was in the 3D MK games, but the internet came about. Before that, it was really mash buttons and hope for the best.

On the arcade side, I did spot Mortal Kombat and Street Fighter at a laundromat's arcade section. I wish that place still had the arcade, it's such a staple of my childhood, the laundromat is just burned in my brain. I don't think I played Street Fighter 2 on the arcade machine. Mortal Kombat yes, MK3 was in that laundromat.

I rented Mortal Kombat 4. Remember video game rentals? I also rented and played Deadly Alliance, Deception, my youngest sister's dad got us Armageddon, and playing that on the GC controller was amazing. I think Deception got special treatment on Gamecube because you could play as Shao Kahn and Goro, exclusively on that port. On Deception, I loved the Konquest, me and one of my sisters even laughed at some of the dialogue in Konquest. "AHH. MY BALLS!" "Leave me be, murderer!" So great.

That's it as far as renting and owning. I played very briefly, MK 1, 2, 3, UMK3 via emulation. Hmm, I think I played either 3 or UMK3 on Super Nintendo, a friend had it. I can't remember that. So basically, I played more Mortal Kombat games. Deception and Armageddon, I logged a lot of hours. Now thinking about it, I think I played Deception and Armageddon longer than Street Fighter 2 on Genesis. Not even combined, individually. I've owned Champion Edition though since 2003. 12 years, my goodness. God, cartridges are easier and more durable, if you don't step on it and just be plain irresponsible. With discs, they could scratch easily. The good ol' blowing the cartridge, Jesus. Those days are long done. Well, I can get back to retro gaming any time.

You know what, screw it, it's not that hard, Mortal Kombat. I've had more of a history with Mortal Kombat, whereas with Street Fighter, it's mostly Champion Edition. That game is so awesome by the way. These can really go neck and neck, both one up the other in many different ways. Like Street Fighter being easier than Mortal Kombat. It's easier for button mashing, the special moves are much easier to pull off. Mortal Kombat had to list all the moves in the 3D games, which helps a lot, but even then, Street Fighter was easier to handle. Unfortunately I can't compare the 3D MK games to a 3D Street Fighter game, as in, Street Fighter 4. I will get that game one day, I swear I will get 5.

Mortal Kombat's violence is just legendary and appealing in its own right. It's preference on which kind of violence to prefer, but more often than not, I choose Mortal Kombat. Music, Street Fighter edges out at least for quality and quantity. Mortal Kombat has the theme song and the upgraded version, but they were originally used for the two 90s movies. Oh man, those are fucking awesome, I've actually been playing the Annihilation version for hours on end over the weekend. Literally, hours! While typing up stuff, but still. Hours! Last night, 4 hours! But overall, Street Fighter wins in the music round. Ken's theme, Guile's theme, Ryu's theme, everyone in Street Fighter 2, their themes are burned in my head.

Stages, Street Fighter's are more elaborate, more variety in colors and locations. Mortal Kombat is less varied, but they got some iconic ones, like the sewer thing, the bridge with arena fatality, the spikes. The forest with faces, Scorpion's place, which I think was just Hell. The 3D games spruced up with 3D fighting, but their more recent games went back to 2D fighting, right? I think SF 4 kept to that style. Either way is great. MK's arena fatalities in the 3D games are a bit cheap, because they could happen during battle, not at the end. You can easily leave yourself open to that. Street Fighter wins in stages.

Characters, that's tougher for sure. Liu Kang is badass, Scorpion and Sub-Zero are amazing, Shao Kahn is a beast, Goro is a monster, Baraka, Kano, Sonya is hot, Johnny Cage is cool. Shang Tsung is cool, Ermac was nice, just a lot of great characters. Going by fame and icon status, Street Fighter edges out, especially with Ryu as THE mascot for arcade fighting games. This is more neck and neck for me, and thus is a preference. A preference that shifts, it could be MK, then SF, then MK again. For now, since I've watched the two 90s MK movies over the past week, I'm on a high for Mortal Kombat. Yeah I know about Annihilation, more on that later. So for now, Mortal Kombat.

Fighting mechanics, again Street Fighter is easier, but still both go neck and neck. It's about preference, and I think it's a bit more fulfilling with Mortal Kombat because I had a serious learning curve with MK. With Street Fighter, it's easier. At the hardest settings, I'd probably manage with Street Fighter better. Difficulty does play a role. Hard or not, right now I prefer Mortal Kombat fighting. More button mashing, but ah well.

Graphics? They're different, so that can fall under preference too. MK's digitized actor era was really innovative, and well done. I think they went to motion capturing people, in Deception the guy who said "MY BALLS" was Mocap, he had all those light bulbs and such. Street Fighter's graphics, like the stages, are more colorful, at least in the 2D era. I think SF 4 looks less colorful, but that doesn't hurt the fact that SF 4 looks amazing, and SF 5 will look amazing too. Again with preference, I'll go with Street Fighter overall, but you can't beat a fatality, and all the gore. Rendering that in 2D, 3D, just amazing.

It might look like I'm giving more victories to Street Fighter, it can depend on mood, but I still favor Mortal Kombat. X is the one reason I want to get a PS4, and that's saying a lot. I forgot about stories. It seems Mortal Kombat has more far reaching stories. Street Fighter is more individual, and doesn't look all that deep. Both tried though, good on them. Mortal Kombat since 4 I think, went with a central story too. Definitely in Alliance, Quan Chi and Shang Tsung coming together, they killed Liu Kang! Deception had Onaga, and Armageddon was just bringing everyone together. Mortal Kombat on the last gen consoles seemed to just redo Mortal Kombat 2. MK X seems to be its own new story.

So my vote is for Mortal Kombat. Now on the movies, fucking hell. Street Fighter is just so bad, it's good! My first viewing, thought it was average. Repeat viewings, a bit underrated, too much flak for the film. Most recent viewing a month ago? Entertaining! I was laughing from start to finish, so that's a huge quality, it's actually aged really well. Not in the way that it's better as a movie in the technical and scriptwriting level, but just being an unintentional laugh. I have to say that Kylie Minogue was the absolute worst actor in that film, it looked like she couldn't be bothered. Aussie trying for a British accent, she was just bad, thank goodness she didn't have many lines, and she looked hot. She looks hotter now as a matter of fact. She certainly aged better than Van Damme, who is also one of the bad parts in the film. Not entirely, he had some funny lines, but he played it serious. Playing it serious like he does, there are just better movies with him, and where he did more. Here, he didn't do much, and stuck to his 3 moves. Van Damme only has 3 moves, and I say that somewhat affectionately. Blanka was just horrible to look at, but hilarious. The casting was just overall bad. Ming-Na Wen was probably the best casting, along with the Zangief guy. Everyone else, no, not at all. Raul Julia included, but that doesn't change the fact he is the single best actor in the film, really sad that he passed away after filming wrapped. He had cancer while making this too, and the Blu-ray edition really didn't do the man any favors. By the way, on Amazon, the film is listed as a comedy. HAHA! The blu-ray edition showed how sickly Raul Julia was, it was sad to see, but he still hammed it up. The guy playing Ken was just dreadful, not even funny, he's a twat. The guy that played Vega was pretty cartoonish. E. Honda, badly cast, Balrog, badly cast. The actor for that has an awesome name. Grand L. Bush!

And last week I watched Mortal Kombat for the first time in over 5 years. Without a doubt, better movie on a production and action level than Street Fighter. Even some nice comedy here and there. Overall more entertaining, I was just geeking out. It's surprising that I love it, when it's PG-13, and not adapted straight up from the gore and violence. The casting is perfect. There's no other word to use but "perfect." Ed Boon and John Tobias even edited character backgrounds and design based on the casting for this movie. Shang Tsung, they allowed for Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa to adapt Shang Tsung into a younger version. I think that even explains Shang Tsung's redesign in MK4. Definitely Alliance, his appearance though looks like Tagawa from the movie. Kano, they even changed his origin to being Australian, even though Trevor Goddard basically lied that he was Australian, when he's British.

Christopher Lambert, he probably couldn't do fight scenes or something, whatever. The thing with him is his voice. I could listen to him for hours, he's the white Morgan Freeman. It's his voice that really stole the show for me in Mean Guns, and does so here at many points. Tagawa's facial expressions were amazing! His nose looked like a reptile one. Robin Shou as Liu Kang, I am back on his dick, I feel so bad for him. What happened? I think he would've made a great alternative to Jackie Chan and Jet Li. He could kick ass, he is a good looking man, it's crazy. Paul W.S. Anderson probably likes him, he worked with Shou again in Death Race. I saw that film last year, great to spot him there, still looking good. I remember Shou for MK and Beverly Hills Ninja. That's right, those movies were staples of my childhood, I'm interested in revisiting BNH, because it's been at least 3 years since I saw that, and I'm on a Robin Shou high. He hasn't done a lot of films, as far as notable stuff. Obscure titles mostly. One that I saw a few months ago, Honor & Glory. I think it was his introduction to the United States, he was a sidekick to Cynthia Rothrock. I know he was in Undefeatable too, but only in the Hong Kong version, which I have not seen, and want to. Both those films are from Godfrey Ho, and are legendary for being horrible films. So bad, it's good, I love them.

Linden Ashby was funny, a bit of a knob, but very likable. Thank goodness Van Damme turned down the Johnny Cage role, Ashby was more fitting. I think Van Damme was only considered because of the split and punch to the balls. Bridgette Wilson looked cute, she obviously didn't know how to fight, but she did her own stunts and fights, so fair play. Choreography helps. Trevor Goddard as Goro was really good, he didn't last long unfortunately. Chris Casamassa (who was just a stuntman that got a promotion based on performance) as Scorpion was really good, also didn't last long. Francois Petit as Sub-Zero, and Keith Cooke as Reptile, both great. Again, just perfect casting. Goro, is more open for nitpicking, the practical effects, a nice effort, but he looked a bit too long for me, and not as hulkish as I think he should've been. Ah well, practical over CG any day of the week.

The effects on here hold up well. Not the best, like Terminator 2, but with 20 years exactly passing by, it still stands pretty firm. 20 years, wow! The fights are alright, again, not the best, a bit too Hollywood with the slow motions and overall brevity, but done well. The results are a bit questionable, all the main masked ninja deaths I mean: Scorpion, Sub-Zero, Reptile. Anyways, nostalgia glasses were on full during the movie, I still love it. Best video game to film adaptation ever, without a doubt.

Annihilation, I saw yesterday. God, it was close to Street Fighter in the "so bad, it's good" department. Those qualities are felt with the dialogue, acting, story points, and even SOME of the CG. I stress "some" because for the most part, the effects are just bad. The fight with the animilaties of Liu Kang and Shao Kahn, was just dreadful. I didn't laugh at that at all, it was a pain to watch. The film is bad, no question about it, it's really on whether it's good bad. And around half the time, 60% at most, it's good bad. But the rest is just awful. They replaced everybody, some just turned it down. Ashby turned it down after reading the script, smart man. The guy who played Jax in the first movie was in poor health, unfortunately died the next year. Bridgette Wilson chose I Know What You Did Last Summer over this. Probably a smart decision, that movie I bet drew more money than Annihilation.

The casting was a complete mess. Brian Thompson as Shao Kahn was absolutely dreadful. I was shocked to read he was 6'3" because he looked so short. Compared to Motaro, he was tiny. I read that Kahn in the games was 7'. Without reading that, it's easy to see that Kahn was just a towering individual. Hell, give Deron McBee a bald wig, he would've fit better than Thompson. His dialogue was laughably bad, but still.

Speaking of which, I hadn't seen Annihilation in over 5 years. At least 7, so I didn't know most of the actors then. Robin Shou, for sure, and Talisa Soto of course from the 1st movie. They were the only returning cast members, so I felt bad for them. So just this year, I watched The Warriors for the first time, and enjoyed the badass Ajax, played by James Remar. So I was shocked and happy to see him as Raiden, even though I would've gone for Lambert returning. And Deron McBee, I saw The Killing Zone some time ago. PM Entertainment can do no wrong in the fun bad action movie department, and he was awesome as a result. I could've sworn he was in Assault of the Party Nerds 2, but he wasn't credited. I'm going to watch that again with the audio commentary to see if that was actually him as the muscled guy in the part scene. Anyways, I exploded when I saw him as Motaro. Exploded in a good way. The effects on Motaro was shit, but still great to see him.

Jax actor Lynn 'Red' Williams was actually really funny in his lines. So bad, it's funny I mean. Sandra Hess as Sonya was hot, and probably was more in line with the hard exterior of the video game character, but Wilson looked purer, and can rough up. Acting wise, yeah, neither are great, but Wilson edges out. Jeez, she was so young in MK1, it's ridiculous. 22 when the film came out! While Hess is notably older. Speaking of older, only 4 years Talisa's senior, is her movie mother, Sindel, played by Musetta Vander. Laughably bad dialogue from her. James Remar's stunt double was so obvious, it's like they didn't even try to gray up the man's hair.

Fun fact I read, Tony Jaa did some stunts for Robin Shou. Interesting, I just discovered Jaa with the Ong Bak trilogy. The first one is obviously the best. The outfits on Smoke and Cyrax were proper costumes, and they didn't even try to make them look metal. When Sonya fought the latter and grabbed it? Like grabbing a shirt, awful. Ermac, well he's a masked fighter, actor got to go a bit, but wasn't in it for long. I forgot how overpowered Ermac is in the games, according to IMDB trivia. He is the amalgamation of warrior souls, right? He would've owned Sonya in that last fight then.

That just leaves the really bad casting of Thompson. There was one scene where he rode on a horse with Sindel. Oh my goodness, his eyes looked slanted big time. Like his left eye was just drooping down, inches from where an eye is supposed to be. The camera work was probably to blame, because he looked alright in the eye in other scenes, and I just found out he was one of the Punks in Terminator 1, and looking back at that, his eyes were fine. So, bad camera work. And the man in general looked so puny. I'm 6'3", how can they make that look tiny in the movie? He had muscles, fair play, but shit man. And Shao Kahn never fucking took off his mask! I saw pictures of him unmasked, probably just photo editing, in the games, he never took off his mask. Absolutely dreadful script idea. He also didn't have the voice for Kahn, who had the bombastic taste. Frank Welker, who voiced Kahn in the first movie's last scene, would've fit better in the vocal department. Of course not the appearance, there is such thing as dubbing. Although that would've been handled poorly with this film.

Acting, story, bad bad bad, some of it turned out really funny. CG, funny some bits, at least 70% of the time, just horrible. Jax beating on that CG beast, terrifying! And Jax's arms are not just addons, they were full on bionic replacements. Stupid script idea. I know in Deception and maybe other games, Jax had a costume that had his human arms back, but that had to be just a paint job or like the Terminators. Living tissue over a metal endoskeleton.

I'm sorry, I went on a full on tangent away from the thread's topic. I couldn't help myself, I'm a movie reviewer at heart. And wrestling one if I was watching it currently.

*TL-DR. *Mortal Kombat is my pick.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 28, 2015)

Street fighters is for me


----------



## [^Blark^] (Sep 28, 2015)

Hmm, this one kind of has me in the middle 50/50... I owned both originals for SNES but out of the two games I played Street Fighter more than Mortal Kombat. now I'm not going to vote based on which I played more of though. Street fighter had some good fighters Vega,ryu,chun-li,ehonda etc...same with MK scorpion,subzero,Johnny cage, reptile...
I'm going with MK for my vote. I just liked the finishing moves and upper cutting someone on the level where they fall through the floor to the spike pit. but street fighter IMO had a way better soundtrack. as much as I'd want to stay neutral I'll vote MK.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 28, 2015)

I'd have to choose Mortal Kombat, cuz MK3 was basically the only fighter I've ever been sort of "good" at, besides Soul Calibur 2.


----------



## hundshamer (Sep 28, 2015)

Street fighter. I have difficulty adjusting to a block button. I had to use uber offence to compensate.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Sep 28, 2015)

Street Fighter by a mile even though I love me some MK2. SF has much better gameplay while MK was kind of a novelty series for me that I eventually got sick of. I still play MK2 in MAME sometimes and Kintaro is still a gigantic pain in the ass  that makes me want to smash things.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 28, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Street Fighter, no contest. Always been the better game imo. Always seen MK as a button mashy joke novelty game


This! No contest whatsoever! More recent MK games have improved somewhat, but I remember the first games in both the arcades & console, and all MK was back then was exactly the same character moves, but a different skin and a couple of different special moves each. Compared to SFII it was laughable, and the graphical style didn't do anything for me as that was already done in Pit-Fighter... And was it 4, 5, 6, or all three of them that were just plain garbage in the first place? SF has been consistently good.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 28, 2015)

it seems to be an ongoing trend with my votes. Always unconsciously voting for the lesser popular one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> So my vote is for Mortal Kombat. Now on the movies....
> 
> Linden Ashby was funny, a bit of a knob, but very likable. Thank goodness Van Damme turned down the Johnny Cage role, Ashby was more fitting. I think Van Damme was only considered because of the split and punch to the balls. Bridgette Wilson looked cute, she obviously didn't know how to fight, but she did her own stunts and fights, so fair play. Choreography helps. Trevor Goddard as Goro was really good, he didn't last long unfortunately. Chris Casamassa (who was just a stuntman that got a promotion based on performance) as Scorpion was really good, also didn't last long. Francois Petit as Sub-Zero, and Keith Cooke as Reptile, both great. Again, just perfect casting. Goro, is more open for nitpicking, the practical effects, a nice effort, but he looked a bit too long for me, and not as hulkish as I think he should've been. Ah well, practical over CG any day of the week.



Aw if I knew we were going long on the films then I would have joined you but it looks like you have said most of what I would have. I have not watched the films for a couple of years now but reading that I am not sure if I want to. A couple of months back I watched


In there is a line from an interview that runs "if the camera moves the actor does not know how to fight", I knew this before but gah if it has not seared itself onto my memory in recent months worse than anything else I have ever learned that spoils films/TV for me (and that includes history, encryption/computers and physics). Worst has been when I tried (and actually did) watch those new sci fi/syfy shows but it pops into my head every time. Now we are speaking of mortal kombat I think that is going to combine with the following to ruin films worse than watching one with me


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 28, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Aw if I knew we were going long on the films then I would have joined you but it looks like you have said most of what I would have. I have not watched the films for a couple of years now but reading that I am not sure if I want to. A couple of months back I watched



I saw that video a while ago, a few times. It's an awesome video that really shows why Jackie Chan is a god. At least to me, he's one of my film gods. Also Chan goes into it perfectly regarding the camera work in action films, and the overall fight scene in Hollywood movies being easily exposed with slow motioning the footage and such. Also lighting, Expendables 2's last 2 fight scenes with Stallone and Statham against Van Damme and Adkins, respectively, are ruined by bad lighting. Statham and Atkins was the worst.

Yeah, I'm spoiled too by watching those old martial arts films, especially Chan in the 80s. It makes watching newer movies' fight scenes and nothing too much of it. The Matrix, incredible film, but the martial arts is only good because of wire work. I'd rather no wire work, but it was used well in The Matrix.

I forgot to mention women. Street Fighter's women are more good looking, but Mortal Kombat has some fetish favored women. Sheeva? Sindel, MILF. No woman between the two franchises kicks more ass than Chun Li though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh yeah I have seen that video several times as well, watched it again as I linked it up too and doubtless will watch it again as I am clicking around in a few weeks.  I missed out on the expendables though and have not bothered to go back and watch them, they have all done various collaboration films in recent times though which I have actually enjoyed so I am a bit reluctant.

If I must go for smut in action films, and Russ Meyer's works are not what the day calls for, then we have Dead of Alive these days. It is basically the central conceit of the film and very much plays to it, much to its credit.

On the Matrix I probably would call it one of Yuen Woo-ping's lesser efforts, even among his English language ones, but having also seen the later offerings from the Wachowskis I am going to lay much of the Matrix at his feet.


----------



## Prans (Sep 28, 2015)

Tough choice, but I'll go for MK because I have more memories of it. Still remember when my cousins would come over and play it on the fake SNES when I was still a kid. Later on we'd play it on PC and now I'm playing it in the uni cafe with my friends. It's just because of the memories but I like SSF mechanics better, too bad I don't have much memories associated with it...


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 28, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> If I must go for smut in action films, and Russ Meyer's works are not what the day calls for, then we have Dead of Alive these days. It is basically the central conceit of the film and very much plays to it, much to its credit.
> 
> On the Matrix I probably would call it one of Yuen Woo-ping's lesser efforts, even among his English language ones, but having also seen the later offerings from the Wachowskis I am going to lay much of the Matrix at his feet.



Dead Or Alive the movie by Corey Yuen? Or the video games? I never watched the movie, nor played the games. On the movie, Robin Shou is in, so I'm considering watching it. Smut in action films, one name. Andy Sidaris. 12 films, all packaged in 3 discs, very cheap on Amazon and other places, amazing. Girls, Guns, & G-Strings, the name of the collection. From the 80s to 90s, Sidaris made these films, and starting with Hard Ticket To Hawaii, the female role took center stage. Yeah they got nude and had sex scenes, but they were stronger and smarter than the dumb men, who were also sexy in their own rights. Flipping the gender roles, utilizing Playboy and Penthouse girls. Unique movies in comparison to other female led action films. Malibu Express is kind of the black sheep because the male is the lead, and almost all the women are bimbos, but even that is awesome, and Sybil Danning occupies the strong female part. That's if you or anyone doesn't know about Andy Sidaris.

On your last comment, laying at the feet. You mean that he's more responsible for the film being good than the Wachowskis? I'd agree, the sequels, they overindulged on the mythology and stuff in the original story and it got in the way of the action. Although Revolutions in particular was just average at best action.


----------



## thewarhammer (Sep 28, 2015)

Street Fighter easily. Mortal Kombat grew a lot with the two latest games, but Street Fighter still is the best fighter, and the main reason of competitive scene existence nowadays. 

And the very reason of the creation of almost all fighting games we know until today. :v


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2015)

For the Matrix stuff then not the film (I believe these days we are supposed to credit The Invisibles for most of that if we are dissing the Wachowskis, not that I am so inclined to do such a thing) but the action in it. If not then they forgot a lot of things as time went on.

On Dead or Alive in this case I meant the film. I played a few of the games on the original xbox but nowhere near enough to get any kind of good at them. It very very clearly had Tekken in its sights though. The film was by no means good, not really even for a computer game based film, but it knew what it wanted to be, was shot pretty well and knew what it wanted to be. If nothing else I can respect that and if you found Mortal Kombat or the live action Street Fighter enjoyable in recent times then I can definitely suggest this one for the pile.
Have a weaker fight scene from it, much of the rest is available as clips. I would have linked the trailer but it spoils something that did not really need spoiling (it is a fighting tournament, of course there is something sinister going on behind the scenes), perhaps not a perfect case study for this but not too far off and the German one, while better, was not actually a good trailer really.


----------



## duwen (Sep 28, 2015)

ffs... mk sucks - always has, always will. But somehow I'm not surprised to see it slightly edging the votes among the GBATemp community - I guess it's OTT violence and gore and simple button mashing mechanics will always attract the masses more than a format that requires genuine dedication and practice to appreciate it's amazing depth.



If you watch that and understand it, there's no way on earth you'll ever vote MK.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 28, 2015)

Snes era = Street fighter
Playstation/Xbox era = Street fighter
Now = Mortal Kombat 

It pains me to say this but Street fighter has been better overall. UMK3 and MK9 are on par with the best street fighter games but its no contest overall.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2015)

duwen said:


> ffs... mk sucks - always has, always will. But somehow I'm not surprised to see it slightly edging the votes among the GBATemp community - I guess it's OTT violence and gore and simple button mashing mechanics will always attract the masses more than a format that requires genuine dedication and practice to appreciate it's amazing depth.
> 
> If you watch that and understand it, there's no way on earth you'll ever vote MK.



I can appreciate a meal cooked to perfection with a bunch of spices all doing what they do (ones that I have had to train my tongue to identify individually, much less in combination), presented magnificently and consumed under a moonlit night as I am serenaded by an orchestra. That is not to say I can not equally enjoy a fried egg dripping out of a steak baguette in a mess hall, having just dragged myself out of a tent though.


----------



## duwen (Sep 28, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I can appreciate a meal cooked to perfection with a bunch of spices all doing what they do (ones that I have had to train my tongue to identify individually, much less in combination), presented magnificently and consumed under a moonlit night as I am serenaded by an orchestra. That is not to say I can not equally enjoy a fried egg dripping out of a steak baguette in a mess hall, having just dragged myself out of a tent though.


Good analogy; Class vs Trash... the trash is winning the vote 

*edit*
Ooh, SF's just edged ahead! There is a God!


----------



## cvskid (Sep 28, 2015)

IMO Street fighter is better then Mortal kombat overall but mk9 and mkx are better then sf4. Both series can be button mash friendly, mainly sf4 though with it's input shortcuts. Mashing jab and dragon punches on wakeup and in between block strings.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 28, 2015)

Street fighter. I'm not much of a fighting game player, but in MK all the characters felt sorta alike save for the special moves (which they probably were). SF had more beautiful graphics and different characters, while I always felt MK was relying on it being gore-y (I'd point out that MK1 was just about it being gore, but it's not like SF1 was that much better  ).

Keep in mind that there are two points in which MK really trumps. Fast already mentioned these:


FAST6191 said:


> Oh and best films. Mortal Kombat, though Street Fighter did provide some amusement.
> 
> Best theme tune... does anybody even remember any of Street Fighter's?



I don't care what critics say: Mortal Kombat was an actually good video game->movie adaptation (though they should've stopped after one), while street fighter...no. Just...no. And that theme song is indeed one of the best video game soundtrack thingies...

...but neither are the actual game. And thus I don't take them into the equation.


----------



## Issac (Sep 28, 2015)

Going by pure nostalgia here, and I enjoyed UMK3 a lot at a friends house. And I have MK2 on gameboy. When playing Street Fighter games, it's just "hadouken! hadouken! hadouken!" and then I die. 

So MK for me.


----------



## duwen (Sep 28, 2015)

cvskid said:


> IMO Street fighter is better then Mortal kombat overall but mk9 and mkx are better then sf4. Both series can be button mash friendly, mainly sf4 though with it's input shortcuts. Mashing jab and dragon punches on wakeup and in between block strings.


I always thought that they should've had separate lobbies for the lame players that used input shortcuts... tbh, I don't know why they even implemented the shortcuts at all.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow, dead even at the moment. I was hoping this would be a good one, and it's delivering so far!


----------



## Tigroid (Sep 28, 2015)

Mortal Kombat, I grew up with it, and I love the character's intros and backstories.


----------



## duwen (Sep 28, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Wow, dead even at the moment. I was hoping this would be a good one, and it's delivering so far!


Should've made it MK vs SSB, or SF vs KoF. They're better pairings imo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2015)

duwen said:


> Should've made it MK vs SSB, or SF vs KoF. They're better pairings imo.



Maybe on a fighting game website and/or as a discussion of mechanics, though there I would debate choice of smash brothers vs mortal kombat for a face off. King of Fighters though has barely made it out of Japan and frequently did not come to Europe, or indeed might have only come to Europe in some iterations. At some level it might be a slightly different fandom but around here it is wise to at least pick games with a similar level of popularity. Mind you I am curious to see how Smash Brothers would have played out around here; quite often we some nice toasty flamewars when various members question the merits of smash, especially the farce that is most smash brothers competition.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 28, 2015)

King of Fighters, duhhh!!! 

but because this is MK vs SF,
 I go with SF because I found it a bit more fun than MK.


----------



## kehkou (Sep 28, 2015)

Oo, thats a tough one! Both are fun as hell. But I'm gonna go with MK. Nothing like being the cool kid on the block who knows how to pull off the hard Fatality.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 29, 2015)

Mortal Kombat was the first I played and while I was terrible I liked it.
At that time I only had PC and Mortal Kombat was what I had and the only other fighting game I saw was Killer Instinct only after years I saw a Street Fighter game and was Marvel vs Capcom(which has a more refined system than Street Fighter btw).

In Mortal Kombat you can't just win by knowing the moves. Even when I played as Liu Kang the CPU always destroyed me while in Street Fighter games I have played knowing the moves and spamming like there is no tomorrow can make you win.

So Mortal Kombat for me.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 29, 2015)

duwen said:


> Should've made it MK vs SSB, or SF vs KoF. They're better pairings imo.


It was originally suggested on my profile to be SSB vs SF, but I decided against it. Specifically because I do not consider Smash Bros within the same category as your average fighting game. Smash bros is a party fighting game, and I don't consider it anywhere near on the same level as SF or MK.

EDIT: Also the consideration I make when choosing two things to fight, isn't typically on how massively different they are, but rather, how similar they are so one could make a case for why one is the better choice over the other, despite their similarities.


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 29, 2015)

The epic MK theme got me. I love both games but that song... *shouts MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!!


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have any street fighter games, but as much as I enjoyed the few times I was allowed to play MK double dash Deadly alliance when I was a kid (my dad bought it for my gamecube) I think I prefer street fighter since it has more memorable characters and moves, it is not exaggeratedly bloody, and because from what I hear the characters in mk keep coming back from death like death has no consequence just to fill a roster (except for that guy who became a zombie who apparently was the main protagonist.). To be fair, I have only played deadly alliance and I guess 2 or 3 battles in Armageddon since I got it and never touched again (because I was busy with other games, I don't remember if the fights were good or not) so I don't really know very much about mk but I enjoyed street fighter 1 from a Capcom collection I got, and I have also enjoyed sf 4 when I played with my brother in some japanesse arcade and in a computer from an electronics store and I have enjoyed playing those few times.


----------



## Costello (Sep 29, 2015)

Overall I would say Street Fighter... always liked the games more. 
I will admit the MK movie(s) were slightly less terrible than the SF one


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2015)

Neither, I've always been a K.O.F. man myself (but I did pick Street Fighter because, . . . . . . well Juri )


----------



## cracker (Sep 29, 2015)

If Tekken and/or Killer Instinct were added into the polling then I would have a hard time deciding, but hands down it is MK for me. SF gaming was nearly always initiated by a friend who wanted to play it and it bored me after not long.


----------



## duwen (Sep 29, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Mortal Kombat not only introduced insane streamlined fighting mechanics, but also established the brutality, the violence, and the most famous FATALITY of fighting games.* It was also the first fighting game to use digitized sprites to represent realism, something no other game had yet attempted*.



*ahem*





Pit Fighter: 1990
Mortal Kombat: 1992


----------



## Stang (Sep 29, 2015)

Ive played both since I was a small child. Although I loved ripping heads off, Street Fighter wins simply for what it has done for the FGC. SFIV has its flaws but it is responsible for bringing back a genre that was on the brink of death. Hell, because of it I even competed at SCR NCR and Evo multiple times, and met some awesome people along the way. Capcom hurry up with V!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2015)

Mortal Kombat wins this with me. While they are both amazing games, the nostalgia of playing Mortal Kombat with my friends, and seeing how brutally I can beat them(literally) That just gives a feeling that street fighter can't stand up too. With me at least.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't play fighting games a whole lot, but I've played Street Fighter a couple times with friends.  Guess on that note, I'm giving it to Street Fighter, although I can't really vouch for either of them.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Sep 30, 2015)

SF VS KoF would be a legit tough choice because King of Fighters is one of the most underrated series of fighters ever created, at least in the US where I live. Another awesome set of fighters that get overlooked are the 2 Last Blade games which could be pitted against samurai Showdown although they're both made by SNK. Last Blade has amazing gameplay and beaitiful art inspired by Rurouni Kenshin and it's one of those games that's easy to pikc up and play but very very hard to master.

Emulating the Neogeo versions(or buying a NG) seems to be the best bet but the Japanese version of LB2 got a decent Dreamcast port, but the US version is censored to shit. Buy or burn the JP port.

MK is a great casual fighter, haven't really played the new ones enough to judge them so I'm talking about MK1-Trilogy. SF is much more fit for tournament play.


----------



## AkiraCast (Oct 1, 2015)

Big Street Fighter fan here. I even bought the 25th anniversary box set a few years back. You can probably imagine my hype when Ryu got announced for Smash Bros. Switched my main instantly on that game lol


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm pretty rusty at SF these days, especially 3rd Strike which requires a LOT of practice along with flawless timing for parrying so I'm a total shoto scrub and when I'm not using Ken or Akuma(Ryu in SF2hf), Chun-Li is stupidly good in 3S. SGSing motherfuckers with Akuma is the most satisfying way to win for me though.

Pit Fighter is hilariously bad but it's mostly that *AWFUL* SNES port that made it really infamous I think. Arcade version at least had some pretty sick visuals in its day. I rented the SNES port back in grade school and it was almost incomprehensible how terrible it was.


----------



## duwen (Oct 1, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> I'm pretty rusty at SF these days, especially 3rd Strike which requires a LOT of practice along with flawless timing for parrying so I'm a total shoto scrub and when I'm not using Ken or Akuma(Ryu in SF2hf), Chun-Li is stupidly good in 3S. SGSing motherfuckers with Akuma is the most satisfying way to win for me though.
> 
> Pit Fighter is hilariously bad but it's mostly that *AWFUL* SNES port that made it really infamous I think. Arcade version at least had some pretty sick visuals in its day. I rented the SNES port back in grade school and it was almost incomprehensible how terrible it was.


The megadrive port of Pit Fighter wasn't any better - I never bothered with the snes one after being so let down with the version on the MD. It was a shame, because the coin-op was a lot of fun in its day when played with a couple of mates.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 1, 2015)

Never played the Genesis/MD version but I kinda thought it would be a little better and have less slowdown. gotta try it out sometime but I believe you. Consoles were way, WAY behind arcade HW back in the day.

SF2 on the SNES, Genesis and PC-Engine in its various forms were all seen as very accurate ports, but if you play the arcade version and then compare the console ports to it, there's a tremendous graphical downgrade but the gameplay for the most part is intact. Bit of slowdown in the SNES ports but very minor.


----------



## duwen (Oct 1, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Never played the Genesis/MD version but I kinda thought it would be a little better and have less slowdown. gotta try it out sometime but I believe you. Consoles were way, WAY behind arcade HW back in the day.
> 
> SF2 on the SNES, Genesis and PC-Engine in its various forms were all seen as very accurate ports, but if you play the arcade version and then compare the console ports to it, there's a tremendous graphical downgrade but the gameplay for the most part is intact. Bit of slowdown in the SNES ports but very minor.


I always preferred the snes ports of SF to the versions the sega console got. Although I chuckled to myself when someone mentioned playing the snes version of Street Fighter Alpha/Zero on the catsfc emu on the 3ds - that port was no fun at all - but by the time that was out I was playing it on Saturn and PSX, and even they were a far cry from the arcade version. Saturn was noticeably superior to PSX though.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 1, 2015)

Yep, Saturn ports of 2d games were generally better even without one of the RAM carts. I would've bought a Saturn back in the day if X-men VS Street Fighter had been released on the US Saturn because holy fuck was the PS1 port bad. Because of the 4mb RAM cart, the Saturn version was literally arcade perfect minus the 2 second load screens before matches. From the videos of it I've watched, I haven't noticed a single missing frame of animation and I've played the shit out of the arcade version in MAME. MSH VS SF as well as the best versions of SFA3 and Vampire Savior were also on the Japanese Saturn and I really wish the SS would've sold better outside of Japan. Such an underrated system and the expansion port was a great idea that allowed those high-end CPS2 ports to be flawless. If not flawless, damn close and I use a SS controller+adapter for emulation because it's amazing for fighters.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 2, 2015)

I haven't played MK in years so I may not be able to make the most informed decision here, but I've appreciated the whole Street Fighter series throughout the years while the MK games never really interested me outside of some of the cooler character designs.

SF has just had so much development as well in terms of strategy and competitive play. I could tell you any number of in-depth things about SF strategy, but I have no idea what MK strategy is like.


----------



## KineticSonata (Oct 4, 2015)

Such a classic argument, and one I've had in the RL many times.

I first played a SF2 cabinet at some hole in the wall laundromat. I was 10 in '91
A year later, I first played a MK1 cabinet at some hole in the wall pizzeria. 

So many memories. Such a tough choice...

I could write pages about it, brimming with smoke-filled basements, heated rivalries, and 
breaking barrels in Street Fighter EX+Alpha for 60 hours straight. 

To this day none of my friends will ever play MK Trilogy with me 

There is one memory in particular that sways my vote


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 4, 2015)

DS1 said:


> I haven't played MK in years so I may not be able to make the most informed decision here, but I've appreciated the whole Street Fighter series throughout the years while the MK games never really interested me outside of some of the cooler character designs.
> 
> SF has just had so much development as well in terms of strategy and competitive play. I could tell you any number of in-depth things about SF strategy, but I have no idea what MK strategy is like.



I've never played MK9 and have only played 10 for a couple hours at a friend's house, but it's so much more technical than MK1-4. I still prefer Street Fighter or KoF and I think SF is still vastly superior overall but MK has made some big strides in the last few years.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 6, 2015)

Well Well, once again with a lead right out the gate, it appears the fatality goes to Mortal Kombat, and the victory goes to Street Fighter! Looks like it's time for round 3... i'm looking forward to it!


----------

